# The proxy server isnt responding



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Check your proxy settings 127.0.0.1:8800.
Go to Tools > Internet Options > Connections. If you are on a LAN, click LAN settings. 
Make sure your firewall settings arent blocking your web access. 
Ask your system administrator for help.
　
I get this sometimes -on IE and Firefox-when unstalling programs. Even though I am connected to the Web as it shows when_ go to the task bar and it shows me connected I am not on Lan but on Brighthouse wirelss._
_ 　
_The proxy server is refusing connections
　
Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.
　
Check the proxy settings to make sure that they are correct.
Contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In *Firefox*:

Click Tools > Options... > Advanced > Network > Settings > select *No proxy *> click OK.

In *Internet Explorer*:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Under Proxy server, uncheck the "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box and click OK.

If the box gets rechecked automatically after exiting Firefox or IE, please do the following:

Download the free *CurrPorts*. No installation required. Simply run the executable file.

*Make sure Firefox and IE are running before starting CurrPorts.*

Look inside your LAN settings for the proxy server address and *port *(from your post, it should be 8800). Note that port.

Run CurrPorts and search the list for that specific port. Please copy the whole line(s) and paste it into your next reply. To copy, right-click and select "Copy Selected Items".


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks much. I am 80 today and not feeling good. Will do this later this evening Thank you again .Anna Ruth


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday! 

Get well soon! 

Take your time.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

thank you.


Look inside your LAN settings for the proxy server address and port (from your post, it should be 8800). Note that port.





Not sure about the above. In proxy settings it has proxy address to use 127.0.0.1 and by the number is HTTP: port number is 47574. When I try the download currports for x64 I get a error message that download could not be accelerated, attempting to downloat at regular speed, message number 22;10060; then when I try Download Currports I get the File Download, Download Accelerator Plus, and it gives the name cports_2.zip, but in the Type, it says 
applications\powerpointviewer.exe, 80.3kb


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You are probably using a download accelerator on your computer. Do you have a program called something like *Download Accelerator Plus*?

Here are instructions on how to get around that issue:

http://www.faultwire.com/solutions-application/Download-Accelerator-Plus-DAP-Error-*3817.html

Once you've managed to download CurrPorts, you need to unzip it to the same location, by right-clicking and selecting *Extract All*.
*
Before running CurrPorts, make sure one of your browsers is running first.*

As for the port number, seems whatever has put that proxy server in there is rotating ports. It could be a program, but more likely adware/malware.

Look inside your LAN settings for the proxy server address and *port*. Note that port number.

Run *CurrPorts* and search the list for that specific port number. Please copy the whole line(s) and paste it into your next reply. To copy, right-click and select "Copy Selected Items". If you can't find it, simply copy the whole contents and please paste it into your next reply.

If still no luck with downloading CurrPorts, please try downloading the following program instead:

Please download *AdwCleaner*.


Double-click the *adwcleaner.exe* to run the tool.
 Click *Scan*.
 When the scan is finished, click *Clean*.
When the cleaning process is over, click *Report* and a Notepad window will be opened.
 Please post the contents in your next reply.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

I chose *AdwCleaner*. as it seemed easier. Yes, I have Download Accelerator Plus as it downloads quickly. Here is *AdwCleaner* report:

# AdwCleaner v4.108 - Report created 19/01/2015 at 17:14:03

# Updated 17/01/2015 by Xplode

# Database : 2015-01-18.1 [Live]

# Operating System : Windows 8.1 (64 bits)

# Username : Anna - PC

# Running from : C:\Users\Anna\Documents\My DAP Downloads\adwcleaner_4.108.exe

# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

[x] Not Deleted : rcores

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\NCH Software

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Yahoo! Companion

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Fighters

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\4968613149168744183

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\4c39eccc00006c96

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\eSupport.com

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\File Type Assistant

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Consumer Input

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\converter free online

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\FileTypeAssistant

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\PackageAware

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Local\visi_coupon

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\LocalLow\YahooCouponAddOn

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\LocalLow\Yahoo! Companion

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\LocalLow\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Roaming\Systweak

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Roaming\RHEng

Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Roaming\Check Point Software Technologies LTD

File Deleted : C:\WINDOWS\Reimage.ini

File Deleted : C:\WINDOWS\rcore.exe

File Deleted : C:\WINDOWS\System32\roboot64.exe

File Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Youtube.lnk

File Deleted : C:\Users\Anna\Desktop\Live PC Help.lnk

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

Task Deleted : Driver Booster Scan

Task Deleted : Driver Booster Update

Task Deleted : ProgramRefresh-ATFST

Task Deleted : ProgramUpdateCheck

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

　

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escort.DLL

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortApp.DLL

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\escortEng.DLL

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\esrv.EXE

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHost.Tool

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\ScriptHost.Tool.1

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{06DEB529-DE09-43EC-B6E2-451AAB0FF000}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{58FDA6AF-67D8-4198-B7CD-94B17532C8D5}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{058F0E48-61CA-4964-9FBA-1978A1BB060D}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{18F33C35-8EF2-40D7-8BA4-932B0121B472}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{19D2F415-D58B-46BC-9390-C03DCBC21EB2}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{2A841F7A-A014-4DA5-B6D9-8B913DFB7A8C}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{744E0E81-BC79-4719-A58B-C98F7E78EE5D}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{987D9269-F8A1-408F-BF62-4397D2F5363E}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9F0F16DD-4E76-4049-A9B1-7A91E48F0323}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E0722BEB-FDA1-4AA1-A2A8-15A74A5B3F70}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F1963E76-845B-474C-8C7F-D69A96D8AA34}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F4288797-CB12-49CE-9DF8-7CDFA1143BEA}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03C0AC00-86DE-4B55-81BA-2E7CD61C51B1}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{0FCE4F01-64EC-42F1-83E1-1E08D38605D2}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1A2A195A-A0F9-4006-AF02-3F05EEFDE792}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{2D9DB233-DC4B-4677-946C-5FA5ABCF506B}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3AE76A17-C344-4A83-81CE-65EFEE41E42D}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4C0A69B0-CE97-42B7-86FC-08280C99C74D}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{4E9EB4D5-C929-4005-AC62-1856B1DA5A24}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{744E0E81-BC79-4719-A58B-C98F7E78EE5D}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{8FAF962C-3EDE-405E-B1D0-62B8235C6044}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C1F5E799-B218-4C32-B189-3C389BA140BB}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{F60C9408-3110-4C98-A139-ABE1EE1111DD}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{06DEB529-DE09-43EC-B6E2-451AAB0FF000}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{212C2C4F-C845-4FBC-9561-C833A13D8DCE}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{3C5D1D57-16C8-473C-A552-37B8D88596FE}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{4A115D8A-6A7B-4C72-92B1-2E2D01F36979}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{8FB1A663-2820-468B-95C4-5060A4C5F413}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{99DF8440-814E-497F-BDDD-FB93E9E9DF96}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{E00DE9B9-B128-4C39-B732-B5D85013FA48}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{2A841F7A-A014-4DA5-B6D9-8B913DFB7A8C}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{268CA04C-106C-4636-B707-95E8CD5859E0}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{2A841F7A-A014-4DA5-B6D9-8B913DFB7A8C}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{268CA04C-106C-4636-B707-95E8CD5859E0}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{2A841F7A-A014-4DA5-B6D9-8B913DFB7A8C}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{1E877590-30B7-400E-A835-B942489EB7BC}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{83CAD530-387D-40FD-82EA-B9E863D92A9B}

Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}]

Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F}]

Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03C0AC00-86DE-4B55-81BA-2E7CD61C51B1}

Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1E877590-30B7-400E-A835-B942489EB7BC}

Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{744E0E81-BC79-4719-A58B-C98F7E78EE5D}

Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{62155D33-3CE2-401E-8967-5A270628A3D5}

Data Restored : HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\StartMenuInternet\IEXPLORE.EXE\shell\open\command

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9719F310-0D42-443D-8714-B379A9D35ABD}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2617AE03-8BF4-4241-8DEB-43911B5B523D}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Bitberry Software

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Bitberry

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\FileTypeAssistant

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\InstallCore

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\KanarCore

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SecuredDownload

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\systweak

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\UtilityChest_49

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\{1146AC44-2F03-4431-B4FD-889BC837521F}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\{12DA0E6F-5543-440C-BAA2-28BF01070AFA}

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\adawarebp

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\UtilityChest_49

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{1146AC44-2F03-4431-B4FD-889BC837521F}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{3A7D3E19-1B79-4E4E-BD96-5467DA2C4EF0}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\{6791A2F3-FC80-475C-A002-C014AF797E9C}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\InstallIQ

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\NpApp

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\UtilityChest_49

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\WordProser_1.10.0.1

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Trusted Software Assistant_is1

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Yahoo! Toolbar

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Yahoo! Companion

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{66986E4B-E9FB-47C2-83FB-59AD8E40386A}

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Converter Free Online_is1

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17416

Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Search Bar]

Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search [Default_Search_URL]

Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search [SearchAssistant]

Setting Restored : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AboutURls [Tabs]

Setting Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl [Default]

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v35.0 (x86 en-US)

[5e1qzol1.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.enabledAddons", "daplinkchecker%40speedbit.com:1.0.1.8,wcapturex%40deskperience.com:5.0.4406,%7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:35.0");

[5e1qzol1.default\prefs.js] - Line Deleted : user_pref("extensions.xpiState", "{\"winreg-app-user\":{\"{F17C1572-C9EC-4e5c-A542-D05CBB5C5A08}\":{\"d\":\"C:\\\\Program Files (x86)\\\\DAP\\\\DAPFireFox\",\"e\":false,\"v\":\"10.0.5.1\",\"st\":14216[...]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R4].txt - [11473 octets] - [19/01/2015 17:13:01]

AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [10397 octets] - [19/01/2015 17:14:03]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [10458 octets] ##########


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you still having trouble with the proxy?


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Phantom010 said:


> Are you still having trouble with the proxy?


yes, as of a few minutes ago anyway


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you remove the proxy settings, if possible, and restart the computer, please? Then, check again.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Phantom010 said:


> Can you remove the proxy settings, if possible, and restart the computer, please? Then, check again.


ok will do


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Phantom010 said:


> Can you remove the proxy settings, if possible, and restart the computer, please? Then, check again.


not sure what you mean by removing proxy settings


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In *Firefox*:

Click Tools > Options... > Advanced > Network > Settings > select *No proxy *> click OK.

In *Internet Explorer*:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Under Proxy server, uncheck the "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box and click OK.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

okay it is unchecked.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you restart the computer yet?


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

Phantom010 said:


> Can you remove the proxy settings, if possible, and restart the computer, please? Then, check again.


just restarted computer and proxy server is not checked.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent.

You should not get the original error message anymore, the one from your first post.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Be very careful when installing free software. Most of the time, it comes bundled up with adware. You almost always have a choice to decline by removing the check marks from the boxes in front of the applications they are offering during installation.


----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

thank you all so much!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## foxygrandma35 (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks much. I do that.


----------

